# Best size saws to start business



## jaydawgFL (Apr 14, 2018)

I've been reading in here for a while and have done some tree work but I have decided to finally start investing in quality equipment to really get up and running with my tree business. Of course I'm buying all my PPE first but was wondering what are the best size or bar size chainsaws you guys recommend for starting out. Can I get away with one or 2 chainsaws and which sizes do you recommend? Thanks again!


----------



## Hoodiegadoo (Apr 14, 2018)

jaydawgFL said:


> I've been reading in here for a while and have done some tree work but I have decided to finally start investing in quality equipment to really get up and running with my tree business. Of course I'm buying all my PPE first but was wondering what are the best size or bar size chainsaws you guys recommend for starting out. Can I get away with one or 2 chainsaws and which sizes do you recommend? Thanks again!



Ms193 or 200t with a 12 or 14” bar 
And a ms461 with a 28” bar are the two saws I use the most.


----------



## ATH (Apr 14, 2018)

What are you planning to do?

Just pruning...I probably leave my chainsaw on the ground 75% of the climbs. Silky Sugoi is my #1 saw. Smaller trees, I like the Silky Tsurugi.

But there are times a top handle chainsaw is the best bet in the tree. If you are going to be aloft at all, start there. When I replace mine, it will be with a Husqvarna T536Li XP (at least based on what is out there today).

How big of trees will you be dealing with is the next question. You can do a lot with a 55-65cc saw with an 18" bar and 24" bar (but I wouldn't want be cutting wood needing the 24" bar day after day with a 60cc saw). If you regularly need a 26-30" bar, something closer to the +/- 80cc Or bigger like a 660 or 395XP) range is a better plan. Those are big saws to carry around if you are cutting 12-14" stuff all week though.

I'll let others argue about brands...but the best advice I have heard is "shop for the best dealer and buy they brand they have".

Get pro grade saws. They are worth the extra money when it is helping to write your pay check. There are a few gems out there that aren't technically in the "pro line" with both Husqvarna and Stihl...but they make better grade saws for a reason, so budget for those.


----------



## BB Sig (Apr 14, 2018)

It would help to know a better location than Florida. It varies a lot from north Florida to south Florida. Don't hesitate to look at the Echo line if you have a dealer. Of course if doing your own service, that doesn't matter. In north Florida there are some good dealers.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't want to be rude but how one can start a tree removal business & not even know what saw to buy or whether you need more than one saw & own no PPE kinda astounds me. If you don't know these simple basics how are you going to do a complicated tree removal for a paying customer. I'd go work for an existing business and learn the trade properly. We should not be encouraging your dangerous endeavours that could cause harm to yourself & others. Anyone even remotely competent at removing trees would not be asking the questions the OP is. Sorry to be a spoil sport but that's the way I see it.


----------



## Little Al (Apr 15, 2018)

CR888 said:


> I don't want to be rude but how one can start a tree removal business & not even know what saw to buy or whether you need more than one saw & own no PPE kinda astounds me. If you don't know these simple basics how are you going to do a complicated tree removal for a paying customer. I'd go work for an existing business and learn the trade properly. We should not be encouraging your dangerous endeavours that could cause harm to yourself & others. Anyone even remotely competent at removing trees would not be asking the questions the OP is. Sorry to be a spoil sport but that's the way I see it.


My thoughts are along the same lines Have you had any practical experience in the business you are thinking of entering ? as said I would try to get set on with an already solvent reputable company I wouldn't want to dis courage you but without much more info from yourself in regard to experience it's doubtful if the company I service saws for would set you on it can be a life threatening job & you need to be able to rely/trust your workmates& if you are a 1man band the stress would increase for the well being of your self set your sights a little lower Wish you good luck in your endevers


----------



## Bwoell14 (Apr 16, 2018)

I started with a Stihl MS291 and a pole saw. Since then, I added an MS362. Next is likely an MS193. Good luck and have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Apr 20, 2018)

A 201T and a 461 should get ya started, 461 can pull a 25" loop all day. These are also reliable tough saws that will certainly pay for themselves.


----------



## jaydawgFL (Apr 26, 2018)

CR888 said:


> I don't want to be rude but how one can start a tree removal business & not even know what saw to buy or whether you need more than one saw & own no PPE kinda astounds me. If you don't know these simple basics how are you going to do a complicated tree removal for a paying customer. I'd go work for an existing business and learn the trade properly. We should not be encouraging your dangerous endeavours that could cause harm to yourself & others. Anyone even remotely competent at removing trees would not be asking the questions the OP is. Sorry to be a spoil sport but that's the way I see it.


I work with a certified arborist, just wanted some opinions.


----------



## jaydawgFL (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the input! I'll definitely lean towards the quality and safety.


----------



## Benjamin S Pendleton (Apr 26, 2018)

When your new you don't want to spend time working on your equipment. I know it's tempting to buy used and save a lot of money but you can only make money if your equipment does not fail you. This applies mostly to saws and gear but you don't want to buy a 80s fixed upper chipper or a truck with 300000 miles on it and spend all your spare time and your working time fixing things.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 26, 2018)

jaydawgFL said:


> I've been reading in here for a while and have done some tree work but I have decided to finally start investing in quality equipment to really get up and running with my tree business. Of course I'm buying all my PPE first but was wondering what are the best size or bar size chainsaws you guys recommend for starting out. Can I get away with one or 2 chainsaws and which sizes do you recommend? Thanks again!


I will assume you are going tree service.

One pro type top handle saw for climbing.

2 70-90cc felling/bucking saws, bigger being better, cause a big saw can cut small wood but a small saw struggles in big wood, 2 because one will break/pinch/run outta gas etc when you realllly need it.

A quality hand saw is a reasonable back up and addition to the top handle saw

Brand is on you, but scout out yer local dealers and go with the busy/not shady one


----------



## Benjamin S Pendleton (Apr 26, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> I will assume you are going tree service.
> 
> One pro type top handle saw for climbing.
> 
> ...


A ported ms880 would fit the bill lol.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 27, 2018)

If you got 2500 to blow on one sure


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Apr 27, 2018)

Stihl should really update the 880, it needs some help/balls.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 28, 2018)

NeSurfcaster said:


> Stihl should really update the 880, it needs some help/balls.



Not sure if this is sarcasm or not...

Compared to what? My truck? 

Arguably, it runs a little slow, but will pull all day regardless of bar size.


----------



## hseII (Apr 28, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> I will assume you are going tree service.
> 
> One pro type top handle saw for climbing.
> 
> ...



This.

MS201TC
MS461R
Husky 395 xpw or MS661R
Silky hand saw


----------



## Tree94 (May 22, 2018)

+4 on the 201t and ms461..
I've owned lots of different size saws but there's are the work horses of the my biz.

Another + on a good hand saw, you'd be surprised how large a limb these things can cut


----------



## no tree to big (May 24, 2018)

Just remember whenever you show up on a job with bare bones (one climbing saw and one ground saw) something will almost always go wrong giving you the shaft! It never fails! or when I'm on a job an hour from the shop something stupid breaks and I have to have some tool or 5 dollar part driven out to me or when you only have one truck on the job and go off roading you get stuck but when you got the heavy Iron sitting there, even just an extra truck from a previous job, you never get stuck. 
Redundancy might cost you more now but it saves you later!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2018)

I have a nearly new 201T C-M with the original 16" and 16" lite bar i'm thinking i might let go if you're interested.


----------



## Arbomeister (Jun 4, 2018)

NeSurfcaster said:


> A 201T and a 461 should get ya started, 461 can pull a 25" loop all day. These are also reliable tough saws that will certainly pay for themselves.



Agreed. Useful to also have a 20” bar for the 461 in case your top handle gives you jip in the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

